# Planted tank update - Now with video!



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

A few weeks back I had spoken to some members about planted tanks and got some awesome advice. Thought I'd throw up a video to show how it was doing. Still needs some rearranging, but I'm thrilled with the growth and quality of the plants. Thanks for the advice Wyvern and PewPew! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNyKjHuFtZI&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

How did you get your anubias to bloom so quickly?!?! I am super jealous. The tank looks amazing.


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

What are all of your plants in the video?


----------



## gummi (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks really nice, very natural. I've contemplated switching over to live plants, but I'm concerned about the upkeep. Are you still able to vacuum the gravel without having to uproot your plants?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

That's cool. If I were a betta fish, I'd wanna live in there! C:


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Your tank looks great!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

gummi said:


> Looks really nice, very natural. I've contemplated switching over to live plants, but I'm concerned about the upkeep. Are you still able to vacuum the gravel without having to uproot your plants?


From my understanding, the plants actually use the nutrients left by your fish in the gravel, so stirring it up is not only unnecessary, but a negative for your plants. Because of this, the plants help keep the tank cleaner meaning less frequent water changes. Obviously you still have to do water changes, but you don't have to worry about silt and stuff. Some people even use garden dirt (free of ferts and pesticides, of course), so vacuuming would be impossible.


----------



## gummi (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry for not answering these sooner! 

Gummi: Gravel-vac'ing isn't as much of a concern in heavily planted tanks. The plants take care of a lot of the waste as do the amano shrimp (must-have, in my opinion). What I usually do during water changes is wave the siphon near the bottom just enough to stir up any waste that may be sitting on top without uprooting any of the plants. It's not completely necessary, but I like to be sure that spikes won't happen. 

thePWNISHER: Plants are: Dwarf Hairgrass, Dwarf Baby Tears, Red Wendtii, Bacopa Australis, Hygrophilla (kompact) and Anubias Nana on the Log. If you need help knowing which is which just post and I can walk you through the names based on where they're placed.  

KyKattin: Thank you! I'm not certain what made it bloom so quickly, but I'm thinking it must have been the 5 watts per gallon and full dosing of Seachem Flourish products. That, and the C02 definitely helped. Got the C02 for 10 dollars at a pet store. The model is 2 years old and I guess the owner couldn't sell it. Even threw in 6 months of refills! 

Thank you all for checking it out and for your kind words. Hopefully the bettas I ordered will like it! I'll definitely be giving plants away if this kind of growth keeps up. Some are growing about 1/2 an inch per day! If anyone's interested, all I'm asking is the shipping cost (around 7 dollars US) and I'll include all you want. Additionally, I'm going to be selling anubias logs in the near future and will give priority to those interested on this forum.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nexangelus said:


> Sorry for not answering these sooner!
> 
> but I'm thinking it must have been the 5 watts per gallon and full dosing of Seachem Flourish products. That, and the C02 definitely helped.


*
LOL I WOULD SAY SO*. > Hahahah! <3

Holy crap, though, super jealous of the C02  I like the ladder in action, heehee. I think the c02 is the difference between my fairly-well growing tank and a possible jungle, which I want D; Booo.



Nexangelus said:


> If anyone's interested, all I'm asking is the shipping cost (around 7 dollars US) and I'll include all you want. Additionally, I'm going to be selling anubias logs in the near future and will give priority to those interested on this forum.


Noice. I might want > <3
I've got watersprite, pennywort and mayhaps sagittarius in the works.
I got a 1ft long watersprite (ohgod, not want!) instead of a small one like I expected, so we're pretty much gonna kill it and wait for the babies.

We've got a buttload of baby java ferns in the works, but they take forever to grow :C


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

Nexangelus said:


> Sorry for not answering these sooner!
> 
> thePWNISHER: Plants are: Dwarf Hairgrass, Dwarf Baby Tears, Red Wendtii, Bacopa Australis, Hygrophilla (kompact) and Anubias Nana on the Log. If you need help knowing which is which just post and I can walk you through the names based on where they're placed.



Its like playing where's waldo for me. Lemme see if I got this right:
red wendtii front left corner
Bacopa Right wall
dwarves little guys in front
Hygro smaller in front left mid?
Anubias, more than one I assume across the log.

I love your red wendtii I blew off the plant because most of the online pics show it like a scraggly weed but yours looks more like a hygro genus with the full green leaves. Or maybe I'm mixing up the hygro with the wendtii. I love hygros too bad I can't get most of them in california. I'm waiting till I move to Arizona for school to get some.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Stupid California and their over-protectiveness D:<


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

I am curious if I guessed right on the plants.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I might be interested in a large amount of bacopa if it keeps growing like that!

I've found that with my plants, they LOVE it when I don't siphon and do minimal water changes. If I do too many water changes they get mad at me and protest by wilting or melting off leaves D:< So on a 10 gallon, I do a 25% water change every week and a half to two weeks, and between that fill up fresh water to the top from evaporation. Eff the rules! ;D 

Your tank looks awesome... I am wanting to up my lighting and get some lovely new sand, and hopefully upgrade to full under-sand fert instead of just root tabs so my plant's roots can spread out more :3 I only have 2 inches of larger gravel so hopefully this new plan allows more growth!

Co2 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 but can't have ;( *pout*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*pouts with* ;^;


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

PWNisher: You werre very right... I applaud your plant identification skills. The only thing I'm not sure about is your description of the hygrophilla. That's the one in the frontmost left corner. There is a wendtii in front of the log and on the right next to the log/bacopa. I'm very impressed that you were able to identify those so easily!

Laughing: I've never tried the low water changes. I try to do it weekly, but realistically end up doing it every week and a half or so. I usually do 40 and make an extra effort to be gentle around the plants. I've found if I'm too vigorous with the siphoning the plants get mad at me. I've also found that moving them tends to cause problems with necrosis, so I'm resisting all my OCD perfect placement urges and leaving them be for the time being. 

I wil definitely save up some Bacopa Australis for you! It's very easy to propegate and once you get past the initial pain in the butt rooting phase, they stay down like they're stuck with cement. The roots get like 6 inches deep into the dirt... I love it. They're sensitive to lack of trace elements though. I had a bit of withering and necrosis until I started dosing a full line of seachem fertilizers. Of course, every aquarium is different and I can't promise you'll run in to the same problems I did. Just a warning though. Once you have it rooted it grows like wildfire. The rate of growth is alarming. I have a feeling it could take over my tank if I didn't prune it for about 3 weeks. Daily growth is definitely mesurable. 

I don't understand why everyone thinks C02 is such a big deal. The system is literally 30 dollars, hangs on the back of the tank and requires a very simple refill once a month. Definitely not as complicated as it used to be! Look in to the Hagen Nutrafin system if you're interested. I don't measure C02 levels, but the growth I've experienced since adding it is definitely worth the investment. 

And Hygrophilla is banned in California? Interesting... That plant is kind of a pain. I've read that it's goal is "Perfect leaves" so it sheds anything it deems imperfect. As a result, you get about 3 floating leaves per day. It's a pain in the butt, but it does look pretty nice. It's not "kompact" by any means though... It's soooooo big and continues to grow. 

What kind of sand are you upgrading to, Laughing?


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been doing my research so I was testing my skills I haven't even seen anything besides, java fern and lucky bamboo in person. Lame selection here. and its about 50% of the genus of hygro's that aren't allowed, I know Hygro. difformis (wisteria) is sold down here but Hygro. polymorphus (my favorite) is illegal. Yah plants are just hard to come by in SoCal prolly being the desert heat making it a pain to keep them. I'm waiting till my move to Arizona for school and see what I can find next month.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I want D; Want want. CAnt have, but so much want, Nex.

Stop teasing us!


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

PewPeW: I'm sorry! I'm not trying to tease... Honest! You just need to upgrade your lighting then you can grow all sorts of pretty, pretty plants! My new fishie loves them... He rests on them, and eats them and then he gets ridden around like a pony by amano shrimp. I don't think he's the dominant one in the tank...

PWNisher: That's a shame that you're dealing with such a limited selection... Have you considered asking your LFS to special order you some plants? Between you and me (I work at my LFS) it costs about .99 per plant and most sell for about 8.00.... So it's definitely worth it for them... Even for small orders. I'd highly advise asking or being patient a few weeks and I can mail you some. I wanted to mail my dad in CA some fry anyways, so I have an excuse to go to the post office!


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not adding plants until after my move next month. I might ask for something then, but as far as LFS, there is only 1 within a 30minutes of me and they only have saltwater stuff, all there freshwater are what people trade them so they have a very small outfit so they are really just a saltwater mail-order shop really. Not too helpful. They have 0 plants so I'm stuck with Petco and Petsmart, funny that every 10minutes there is 1 or both in every direction.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

I've never really been in Petco or Petsmart... Well, I went to one once, but I can't remember which it was. Needless to say, I was not impressed, but I do recall them having plants. You should ask around and see when their next shipment comes in and see if they'd be willing to order what you want. 

I'm assuming they're not the best quality plants, but you can rehabilitate them and make them thrive! 

Oh, and good luck with your move! Are you moving for school, or with family?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Do want dwarf bebebh tears D;

Yeah, random interjection. (lol!)

How are they as far as growing? I like them, but dont know if theyd fare well in my lower-tech tank.

Light's no issue, I have 6500K (1 bulb) from at least 12:30 in the afternoon to at least 11-12 AM every day (usually more, olololo, woops!) and then for a number of hours I simulate high-noon with a second 6500k bulb. My sprite as since freaked out and grew an inch in 2 days.. Wut.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

They grow quite fast actually. Maybe "medium" by official standards... But mine show noticeable growth daily. Still having trouble getting them to cling to that log without a rubber band. I'm hoping they'll smarten up and grip it so I can take that eyesore out of my tank!.

I may not have dwarf baby tears available to give out for a while though... I'm trying to get them to cover that driftwood log. Not going so well thus far. They seem to just grow in big clumps and don't coil around the branches. I might scrap the idea, send the dwarf tears to Pew and get some Java Moss. Not sure though...

I believe the tears are more sensitive to a proper substrate and water nutrients. I can't say if they'd do well in your tank until I know how many WPG you have running. Doooo C02, too! Really, it's easy, cheap and small! Do it, do it, do it!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I cantttt! My dorm doesnt allow it! (boo) and nunnun, not necessarily to sneak away from you, though that'd be cool, just in general. Ive always fancied it, but it probably wont like me* too much  LOL!

Dan and I have srs amount of water sprite a comin'. I might offer that with him or negotiate selling to a store >.< TAKE OVER!


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

Moving for school though I'm always in school, been off and on in school for 10 years now. sigh I wish I knew what I wanted to do earlier so I didn't trudge down another path then have to back track basically start over. Yah my wife and kids will be staying here since her job doesn't move and its just a 9month program for the moment. I'll miss my 2 little girls so hence I'm looking to get lots of fish to keep me company since they are the only pets that don't increase the rent in the apartment I'm leasing.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm in the same dilemma, my friend. I'm trying to avoid heading down a road like that, but I just don't know what I want to do. Maybe Marine Biology really is my calling. Bummer that the wife and kids can't come... Sorry to hear it. Fish are great at keeping company though. You'll gain a real attachment to them over that time, I'm sure. It could also be a time for you to refine your planted tank skills and master the aquascaped aquarium!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Aw, Pwnisher! Thats a bummer.

Fishy friends help keep you company, for sure. <3


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

yah, i've grown attached to my wife's 4lbs maltese lap dog, i'd take her if it wasn't for long days at school. She gave up on her after we started having kids. I mainly want fishy friends so I have my "Wilson" to talk to while I"m all alone. I have never lived truly alone..ever always had a little brother, a roommate and a wife to share with. Hopefully I don't kill my fish friends during my experimentations. I'm also worried since Phoenix is like 105 day and 85 night for 5 months out of the year. I hope I dont make fish soup not adjusting them correctly in the heat.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nah. If it gets too warm, cool it down by blowing a small fan on low over the top of the tank.

Heh, if its that warm, you may not need a heater..  Good with the bad, yeh?


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd say that's a plus, not having to buy a heater. At least there's kind of a silver lining! Solitude sucks though, man. I've been there before. Used to have my own apartment. Spent almost all day alone except for work, trips to the grocery store, walks around town and hanging out with the few friends I had. It can be hard, I feel for 'ya.

My turning point was when I realized it could be a meditative journey and I began learning anything I could about everything. I was going through books by the day and learned crap I don't even care about! It was great. My fish will attest that he is the only reason I am sane. What a pleasant little crown tail he was.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Just checked this out. Nex, the tank looks amazing! I'm super impressed. Makes me totally want to chuck out all my plastic plants right now. Also, saw your other video about the wind in Mendocino.  Haha, great video, such a beautiful, lonely-looking place where you filmed it. I've got to go visit there, I'm not that far away.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Why thank you, Sakura! Mark II is in progress as we speak. There's been some re-arranging, some new fish, basically just a whole lot of excellence crammed in to one video.

If you ever wanted to chuck those plants, buy a nice light and I can mail you lots and lots and lots of goodies to plant in your tank! 

Mendocino was a blast while it lasted. Too bad everyone was a pot-smoking hippy. It is beautiful though. Let me know when you plan on visiting. I want to meet you!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*waits for a new nid eagerly* HNNNGG!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nexangelus said:


> Why thank you, Sakura! Mark II is in progress as we speak. There's been some re-arranging, some new fish, basically just a whole lot of excellence crammed in to one video.
> 
> If you ever wanted to chuck those plants, buy a nice light and I can mail you lots and lots and lots of goodies to plant in your tank!
> 
> Mendocino was a blast while it lasted. Too bad everyone was a pot-smoking hippy. It is beautiful though. Let me know when you plan on visiting. I want to meet you!


Haha, when I do chuck 'em, I'll be sure to let you know. Are you in Virginia or CA right now?


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

Any updates on the happy plant tank?


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Heya PWNISHER! Oh, there are quite a few updates. I definitely haven't had the time to post any more videos with school and work being so hectic, but I'll try to get one up this week. 

The dwarf hairgrass has apparently developed its necessary root system to go absolutely crazy. Its received two haircuts and continues to carpet and grow at an almost frightening rate. I've also added purple cabomba, a cardinal plant, and a baby tears bush to the tank. They're flourishing, with the exception of the cardinal plant, which I can't seem to find information on whether or not it's a true aquatic, which may explain things. The anubias log had me quite alarmed when it turned yellow and started melting, but I've concluded that the high light finally took it's toll on the low-light, shade loving plant. I've since covered the portion of the light shining on it and it seems to be making a pretty good recovery.

Unfortunately, I still need to work out the kinks in having a heavily planted/highly fertilized tank with fish in it. My poor betta's tail seems to have melted a bit and looks like he had a serious case of fin-rot on one fin. I don't think it is actually finrot, but it's hard to tell since he's all black anyways. I've since moved him and put in one of my older fish whose proven to have fins of steel to see if anything fishy is up with the nutrient levels. So far, nothing, but I'll keep ya posted.

And you, sir? How are you tanks and fish doing? Is everything else going well for you? Sure hope so!


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

Well since the move a few weeks ago, my boy Monster is very happy to be out of the 1g transit bowl and into a planted 10g. I've just started with the local crop of anacharis, wisteria, anubias. The selection is very very limited here compared to back in Cali. 

I'm cycling the 29g I've had in a box forever and the same plants basically the left over strands from the bunches or the break-offs I've just placed free floating if they live I'll plant them if they die they'll get scooped when cycling is done. I hope to get sorority so I am looking for a good CO2 system if you know of any. The one at AZ gardens online looks promising since they are a big time plant shipper. I was going to ask you which you use since you are having great success with your plants. I need my plants to grow big in a hurry.I've got the eco-complete in both tanks so just the CO2 and some ferts so I can get the tank ready for lots of girls. I actually plan on ordering more plants for that one since I'll need some Vals and Hygros to help break sight in the middle of the tank better than the basics I have now. I have a friend with an overflow of guppies and java moss that I will probably toss in there to help feed the girls some more and maybe have some fun little guppies if they last. So I will have a 10g with my male betta, You'll appreciate it I actually decided to not get an Orchid and went with the Orange/Black CT, I'll have some glofish that I'll let my 3 yr old pick out to go with him since now I have the plants going well in there. The 29g will be the sorority of about 10-12 girls, basically however many decide to get along out of the 12 and separate/return the ones who don't play nice, guppies for the middle if they last and some corys for the bottom. I'll have some snails and shrimp as needed for algae as the tanks establishes. 

So big plans that are finally being set in motion. Next week I'll pick up a new smartphone and I'll finally be able to post some pictures and video of the projects. I'm very happy with the way they turned out. They are more of a personal statement but still have a natural look to them. I just love how my man Monster sleeps in the eye of the skull and always flares at me when I'm around. I feel you with the work/school combo. I miss my wife and kids, they come visit me whenever she can get some time off of work, but I'm swamped with this pre-dental program. Hopefully years from now when Its all said and done I'll have a big enough house to have my own study and have a nice reading chair with a few tanks to surround me to keep the stress levels down. All just hopes and dreams but a good goal to have.


----------

